# Weight of Cannondale components



## htsui (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have a 2009 Cannondale Six Carbon 6. Just wondering if someone knows how heavy the following are: 

Cannondale C3 Hubs 
Cannondale C4 Stem, 100mm 
Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped seatpost, 300mm x 31.6mm 
Cannondale C3, 420mm x 31.8mm 

Thanks!


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the C4 stem is around 140 grams, the C3 bars are around 250 grams and the C2 post is a 250-270 grams thingie. Decent weight save for the post.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea, that seatpost is an absolute boat anchor.


----------

